# Apple and Potato Meat Loaf



## chefwannabe (Jun 9, 2004)

Apple and Potato Meat Loaf

1 pound ground chuck
1 medium potato, grated
1 medium apple, grated
1/4 cup chopped onion
1/4 cup chopped green bell pepper
1 egg
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon pepper

Combine ground chuck, potato, apple, onion, green
pepper, egg, salt, and pepper in bowl; mix well. Pack
into foil-lined loaf pan. Bake at 350 degrees for 1
hour. Makes 6 servings.


----------

